# Chicks Dig the Long Ball



## ChristianTrader (Jul 30, 2008)

YouTube - Chicks Dig the Long Ball

It was a funny commercial back then, but has become even funnier now.


----------



## govols (Jul 30, 2008)

Ah yes, back in the day when those guys were good.

That was a great commercial.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, Glavine and Maddux rule!

Glad to see Tom G. back with the Braves this year. Too bad he's missed most of the season. It might be cool if he, Smoltz, and Maddux all retired at the end of this season and were all inducted into the Hall of Fame the same year!


----------



## govols (Jul 30, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> Yep, Glavine and Maddux rule!
> 
> Glad to see Tom G. back with the Braves this year. Too bad he's missed most of the season. It might be cool if he, Smoltz, and Maddux all retired at the end of this season and were all inducted into the Hall of Fame the same year!



And Bobby Cox too. They all need to retire so we can move on to younger players.


----------

